# kioti LB1714



## griffle (Mar 3, 2014)

Just bought a Kioti LB1714. ( 17 hp 4WD ) Factory no longer supports it. I need to know what glow plug it uses. I have an operators manual, but I would love to buy a repair manual if anyone has one. cell is 252 474 356six I am in North Carolina. An alternator number and regulator number would be helpful. 
thanks


----------

